# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Hawaii, yay for being such an animal nerd!

## Rukufox

Okay so: this summer my family is moving, and we could move to pretty much anywhere in the U.S. We've taken the number of states we would prefer to move to down to about eleven. It seems like everyone in the house would prefer to move to Hawaii, which is really awesome. As we talk more about it, it seems more and more like it might actually happen. Here's were my animal nerdness comes out. My first consern was about whether or not all my pets would come with. Thus far we've decided all the Cats would come with us, our dog is really old and will probably die before then, and I would have to relocate my parakeet. I don't have any frogs yet, but this summer is when I was supposed to find my first froggy friend. What kind of frogs do they have in hawaii? Anyone know?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Thanks everyone!

----------


## Martin

Sorry to break it to you, but keeping reptiles/amphibians are not the best hobby when living in Hawaii. It's absolutely forbidden to import and keep any animals that's not native to Hawaii. I'm not sure if your even allowed to keep the native animals either, but I'm not sure about that. Being an island, they have vert strict laws about these kind of things, since their ecosystem is so delicate.

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Martin's right - I've had to rule Hawaii out of any future plans beyond vacation for just that reason.

However, they *do* have coqui frogs, Dendrobates auratus, cane toads, and bullfrogs (all invasive), and I doubt anyone will mind you catching them since it'd be better if they were wiped out anyway.

----------


## S13

I used to live in Hawaii from 2004-2008 when I was in the US Navy  :Smile: 

But yeah, Martin pretty much nailed it.  Also, I was on Oahu and didn't hear nor see 1 Coqui  :Frown:  I do believe they are all on the Big Island.  Regarding the cats.  They will probably sit in a quarantine  for probably upwards of a month.  I personally didn't have any pets at all when I moved over there but I remember families of guys I used to work with having to do this procedure for their pets.

----------


## Martin

Got a little curious and did a little research. Stumbled upon this article (at the end you'll find links to the actual documents and laws, since that's just someone who wrapped it up quite nicely):
Traveling with Pets to Hawaii - Can I Bring Pets to Hawaii?

Even your dogs and cats are going to have a hard time getting in, with all the laws, documents, quarantine etc. Looks like it's not impossible, but not something to look forward to either...

----------


## Rukufox

I'm aware that they're really strict on their policies and I have every intention to abid by their rules. The frogs they do have are introduced so I wouldn't be screwing the enviroment over. I mean, I'm probably helping some native birds get an extra meal in.

----------

